

Glu - an open source deployment and monitoring automation tool from LinkedIn - zaph0d
http://linkedin.github.com/glu/docs/latest/html/index.html

======
rurounijones
I don't really see any huge advantages over puppet / chef. Can anyone point
out the killer feature?

